

The Fastest Way to Get a Site Online - jack7890
http://jackg.org/fastest-way-to-get-a-site-online

======
kkwok
Is there a python (perhaps django/flask) equivalent to this?

~~~
F_J_H
Not Django. Flask or Bottle maybe.

------
8ig8
The PowerPoint example could be accomplished in any number of simple/fast
ways: Dropbox comes to mind. An Apache redirect.

~~~
jack7890
100% agree. Wasn't trying to imply this is the only or best way--just that
it's the sort of thing you can do in <60 sec with Heroku/Sinatra.

------
hungryhippo
Is Sinatra really preferable over Ramzae, Camping, etc? i.e. the other DSLs
mentioned in the Heroku docs?

~~~
barryswenson
Yeah, I'd say it is. Sinatra is much more modern and actively developed.

